# 1-Andro Question



## NJ-Surfer (Dec 3, 2009)

What has been the general experience with 1-Andro in regard to testicular atrophy? Do you get shrinkage/shutdown with this PH?

Also, I understand that 1-test can't convert to estrogen but what is the risk of gyno due to the natural increase of estrogen during a 1-andro cycle?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 3, 2009)

It will not cause atrophy, unless used for a few months straight. Atrophy is quickly reversed with proper post cycle therapy.

There is no danger of gyno, as your estrogen will actually decrease due to decreased testosterone production.

Will this be your first prohormone cycle?


----------



## Mags (Dec 4, 2009)

Testicular atrophy hasn't been as issue for me, I've always had tiny nuts . Seriously, though, I've not seen any recognisable change in size since being on 1-Andro.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Dec 4, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> It will not cause atrophy, unless used for a few months straight. Atrophy is quickly reversed with proper post cycle therapy.
> 
> There is no danger of gyno, as your estrogen will actually decrease due to decreased testosterone production.
> 
> Will this be your first prohormone cycle?



Technically, yes, this would be my first cycle. I had tried some creams a few years back (I believe it was Test with Dbol) but got itchy nipples within the first week so I promptly stopped as I'm not willing to risk gyno. At this point I'm still on the fence about doing a cycle as I'm not a big fan of taking AAS but at 41 I could use a little boost to get me to the next level. Right now I'm about 10weeks into a cut and lost ~12 lbs so I will be looking to bulk in ~2 months. During the bulk I was thinking to give the 1-andro a try to max my gains and hopefully mimimize my fat increase.

I would be happy if I could do a real simple cycle that would allow me to do a simple PCT. If I could pick up an extra 3 lbs of lean muscle on top of what I'd get from a clean bulk without any sides I'd be pretty happy


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 4, 2009)

Your goals sound reasonable, and 1-Andro RX is a good supplement for what you're looking to do. You should recover quickly with a well planned post cycle.


----------



## Mags (Dec 4, 2009)

Usually I'd suggest H-drol for someone looking to put on decent size gains while leaning out. For me, this was more effective than 1-Andro. 1-Andro will see you gain a few pounds and big strength increases, but I feel its recomp capability isn't as good as that of H-drol. Especially if you're going to be bulking. However, if this is your first cycle and you want something simple that won't require too many other supps. to support you during, 1-Andro might be the better choice. Added benefits are that it won't be as taxing on your system as H-drol, particularly as it's not a methylated compound.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Dec 5, 2009)

Mags said:


> Usually I'd suggest H-drol for someone looking to put on decent size gains while leaning out. For me, this was more effective than 1-Andro. 1-Andro will see you gain a few pounds and big strength increases, but I feel its recomp capability isn't as good as that of H-drol. Especially if you're going to be bulking. However, if this is your first cycle and you want something simple that won't require too many other supps. to support you during, 1-Andro might be the better choice. Added benefits are that it won't be as taxing on your system as H-drol, particularly as it's not a methylated compound.



I would prefer going with the simpiliar cycle. Like you said I would like to keep the PCT as simple as possible.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Dec 5, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> It will not cause atrophy, unless used for a few months straight. Atrophy is quickly reversed with proper post cycle therapy.
> 
> There is no danger of gyno, as your estrogen will actually decrease due to decreased testosterone production.
> 
> Will this be your first prohormone cycle?



Sorry if this is a dumb question but I want to make sure I get all my facts straight. I've read that when your on a cycle your body will cut back on my natural test production to achieve horomone balance. When that doesn't lower your testosterone (due to the fact that your on AAS) your body will then begin to produce excess estrogen to balance out the excess test. Would your natural estrogen production be a risk for gyno or do I have this wrong?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 5, 2009)

The male body produces Estrogen from testosterone. More test means greater conversion to estrogen. Less testosterone means less estrogen, as there is less available to aromatise (covert) to test. Prohormes cause your body to produce very litle testosterone.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Dec 5, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> The male body produces Estrogen from testosterone. More test means greater conversion to estrogen. Less testosterone means less estrogen, as there is less available to aromatise (covert) to test. Prohormes cause your body to produce very litle testosterone.



OK, thanks for clearing that up. So like you said, my natural test levels will be low at the end of my cycle so the only issue I would need to deal with is getting the natural test back up to normal via PCT.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 5, 2009)

Correct


----------

